# Thinking about a casual fantasy anthro RP (Nevermind)



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi there.

I want to start off by saying that I'm no stranger to RP. I've done a lot of one-on-ones with a good friend and done it with a small group. I tend to follow, but never really lead.

Now, I have my new fursona Doodles, but I have no idea what to do with her. A character with no story. All I know is that I think she'd fit best in a cute, fantasy environment. I just want to know if one of these exists or if anyone is willing to start something new with me.

Last thing of note is that I'm only comfortable with SFW, no kinks whatsoever.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 23, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I want to start off by saying that I'm no stranger to RP. I've done a lot of one-on-ones with a good friend and done it with a small group. I tend to follow, but never really lead.
> 
> ...


Would vore be ok for you? Even if it is nonfatal?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 23, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Would vore be ok for you? Even if it is nonfatal?


No. That's still a kink and I'm not comfortable with that.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 1, 2017)

Are you into WG? If not that's okay, I've done some casual rp's too. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 2, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Are you into WG? If not that's okay, I've done some casual rp's too. I'll send you a pm.


I've actually decided against this whole thing.

I now know what to do with this character, but thanks anyway.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 2, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I've actually decided against this whole thing.
> 
> I now know what to do with this character, but thanks anyway.


No problem, glad I could help! ^^


----------

